# Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung



## bradley (17. September 2008)

Sehr geehrte Mitangler!

Ich habe mir leider unbesehen die vielgerühmte Sänger Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute in der Version von 30-80g Wg /2,70 m besorgt. Ich dachte die Rute sei mit einem Preis von ca. 80,-- € (die stand ja schon mal bei ca. 130,-- €) ziemlich günstig, sie wird ja in allen Testberichten über den grünen Klee gelobt und gilt ja gegenwärtig als sowas wie _die_ Spinnrute schlechthin. Da kann man nichts falsch machen, dachte ich.

Falsch gedacht: Bereits gleich nach dem Auspacken wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt und musste eine herbe Entäuschung erleben: 

1. Die Rutenspitze wippt endlos nach, und das kreisförmig (!), sie ist kaum unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Das darf meines Erachtens bei einer Rute dieser Preisklasse nicht sein. 
Sowas kenne ich eigentlich nur von billigen Fiberglasruten der 80er Jahre. 

2. Von der vielgerühmten Sensibilität (d.h. angeblich spürt man ja mit dieser Rute den leistesten Zupfer) kann ich nichts feststellen. Die Rute ist zwar über 5/6 der Gesamtlänge steif wie ein Brett (abgesehen von der unkontrollierten Rutenspitze) überträgt aber vielmehr äußerst unsensibel (steif wie ein Brett und sensible Übertragung sind im Prinzip natürlich überhaupt keine Widersprüche, ganz im Gegenteil, aber diese Rute ist steif wie ein Brett und gleichzeitig eben vollig unsensibel). Wirklich sensibles Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern ist damit kaum möglich (Mit sensibel meine ich hier wie gesagt, dass sich z.B. leichte Zupfer oder auch die Untergrundbeschaffenheit) gut übertragen und leicht erfühlbar werden, wie es bei einer guten Spinnrute ja unabdingbar der Fall sein müsste und wie von der Damokles Rute ja immer behauptet wird).

3. Die ganze Rute erscheint von der Verarbeitung her ziemlich billig: 
a) Die Blanks sind von der billigen Sorte
b) Man hat sich auch eine gute und qualitativ hochwertige Lackierung der Blanks (wichtig für die Langzeithaltbarkeit) einfach geschenkt
c) Die Rute ist viel zu schwer. 

Mich erinnert diese Rute ingesamt erheblich mehr an eine alte Glasfaserrute (hohl) der unteren Preisklasse aus den 80er Jahren oder an eine der ersten (sehr bescheidenen) Jenzi-Ruten. Die waren aber auch preislich entsprechend billig. 

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie diese Damokles Rute zu ihrem guten Ruf kommt. Sogar die 80,.-- € finde ich noch maßlos überteuert. Diese Rute dürfte meines Erachtens nicht mehr als höchstens 30,-- € kosten. Ich komme mir mehr als verhohnepiepelt vor.

Ich werde mir daher wohl meine alte Silstar Fast Taper reparieren lassen, die ich durch die Damokles eigentlich zu ersetzen gedachte. Die ist ca. 10 Jahre alt, hat damals nur ca. 80,-- DM (also etwa 40,-- €) gekostet, schlägt die Damokles aber um LÄNGEN! Auf diese Rute treffen die Eigenschaften, die der Damokles zugeordnet werden nämlich wirklich zu. Die beiden Ruten sind in Wirklichkeit gar nicht vergleichbar. In etwa ist das so, als würde man einen BMW mit einem Trabbi vergleichen (wobei die Iron Claw Damokles der Trabbi ist). Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf eine bessere Rute als die Silstar gefreut und nicht damit gerechnet so einen Billigramsch für das bezahlte gute Geld zu erhalten. Bei mir stellt sich hier das berühmte Billigruten-Stangenfeeling ein, aber nicht das, eine hochwertige Spinnrute in der Hand zu halten. Die mögliche Ausrede, die Rute sei halt für GuFis konzipiert und daher doch toll, ist inakzeptabel. Das ist Billigware, keine hochwertige Spinnrute. 

Mich würde interessieren ob es unter Euch jemanden gibt der mir erklären kann, wie diese qualitativ ziemlich "billische" aber preislich doch recht anspruchsvolle Rute zu ihrem guten Ruf kommt. Mir ist das jedenfalls ein Rätsel. 

Abschließend und um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Dass man im Preisbereich von um die 100,-- € kein Highest-End erwarten kann ist mir auch klar, aber für diesen Preis müsste man schon eine deutlich bessere, sehr viel höhere Qualtät erwarten dürfen. Ich fühle mich nur noch verschaukelt. 

Kollegiale Gruße

Bradley


----------



## Jemir (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

mir ist nur zu Ohren gekommen das Sänger seinen Namen auf OEM Rollen klebt, wenn das stimmt, warum sollten die das bei Ruten nicht auch so tun. Kauf Dir ne Speedmaster oder Lesath, die haben einen sehr hohen Wiederverkaufswert und Du büsst kaum was ein falls die auch nicht passen sollte (was ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen kann)


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Mitangler!
> 
> .... Ich fühle mich nur noch verschaukelt.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geehrter Neuling,

da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass Angelruten wie auch Angelrollen sehr individell sind. Dem einem liegt was, dem anderen dasselbe eben nicht ...

und es zeigt sich, wie wichtig es ist, Angelgeräte deswegen vor dem Kauf in die Hand zu nehmen, um zu sehen, ob es einem liegt ...

und es zeigt sich wieder für mich, dass ich beim Händler im Laden kaufe und dort gut beraten bin ...

kollegiale Grüße im Sinne von Angeln

Toni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Toni hats schon geschrieben: :m


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass Angelruten wie auch Angelrollen sehr individell sind. Dem einem liegt was, dem anderen dasselbe eben nicht ...


Erste Regel - und alles ist dabei möglich! Für die Beurteilung gibt es (bisher) keinen objektiven Maßstab. :g



> und es zeigt sich, wie wichtig es ist, Angelgeräte deswegen vor dem Kauf in die Hand zu nehmen, um zu sehen, ob es einem liegt ...


Zweite Regel, und idealerweise die bei einem "Kollegen"  bzw. Mitboardie mal probefischen. Bei Ruten ein echtes MUSS, eine Rolle oder Schnur geht viel eher fernzushoppen, kann aber auch schief gehen.

Bei mir ist es inzwischen mit meinem persönlichen Anspruch so, dass ich neben aller guten Blanktechnik (Straffheit, Leichtigkeit, Resistenz, Belastbarkeit, Schwipp+Rückschlagsfreiheit, mögl.schlank, breites Köderspektrum,...) auch noch besonders die für mich perfekte Biegekurve (B 1/4) und Progression vom Blank erwarte, alles andere gefällt mir nicht mehr, das ist dann eben so, und ich suche dementsprechend länger und sorgfältig.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich hab die Damokles selbst in der 2,70er Länge und 80 g. Das mit der schwabbeligen Spitze kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und auch die Verarbeitung ist, zumindest bei meiner Rute, ohne Fehl und Tadel. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der Hakenhalter, der war schon nach dem ersten Fischen fort.


----------



## bradley (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Hallo Toni!
Kein Grund für Überheblichkeiten!!! 
Ich bin nur neu hier im Forum aber als Angler *keineswegs* ein Neuling. Die beschriebenen Defizite der Iron Claw Damokles sind, wie ja ausführlich beschrieben  k e i n e s w e g s  Geschmackssache sondern objetkive und ganz erhebliche Qualitätsmängel. 

Gruß,

Bradley


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

@AngelDet 

#h

@bradley

Mit Überheblichkeit hat ein ernstgemeinter Tipp nichts zu tun. Und ich habe dir nur einen Tipp abgegeben, damit eben kein Lehrgeld gezahlt wird.

Neuling war auf die Mitgliedschaft hier gemeint, die mit deinem Beitrga 1 ja nicht allzu schwer erkennbar war ...

Also nicht gleich persönlich werden ....


----------



## bradley (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich sage es hier nochmals: Ich wollte hier keine Tipps. Die Rute hat, und das habe ich nun deutlich beschrieben, ganz erhebliche Defizite, die durchaus objektivierbar sind. Es gibt nunmal Merkmale, die eine qualitativ hochwertige Rute von Billigramsch unterscheiden. Der Preis für diese Rute ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Wäre das der Fall, würde sich ein Probieren erübrigen. Beweist aber nur, dass man trotz aller Beschreibungungen und Empfehlungen von Dritter Seite niemals die Katze im Sack kaufen sollten. 

Nochmals: Ich spreche hier von der Qualität der Rute, die diesen Preis nicht rechtfertigt und nicht von Geschmacksfragen. 

Gruß, 

Bradley


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

@bradley
Schau mal was Ulli3D schreibt, der hat was ganz anderes.

@all
Bevor allerdings (mal wieder) Äpfel und Birnen verglichen werden, mal die Warnung: Stellt sicher, dass das scheinbar gleiche auch gleich ist. (Bestellnummer, Typnummer, Aufdruck, Foto)

*Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass ein Anbieter heimlich ganz kräftig verschlimmbessert hat.* :g



bradley schrieb:


> 1. Die Rutenspitze wippt endlos nach, und das kreisförmig (!), sie ist kaum unter Kontrolle zu bringen.


Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man vergleicht was andere dazu berichten.


----------



## bradley (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

PS: Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wie die Damokles zu ihrem tollen Ruf kommt. Außerdem wage ich es anzuzweifeln, dass die stolzen Besitzer der Damokles Ruten in ein paar Jahren noch dasselbe sagen und von der Stange noch so überzeugt sein werden, wie gegenwärtig, weil ich nicht denke, dass diese Rute z.B. mit einer Daiwa Power Mesh schon hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit und Dauerbelastbarkeit mithalten kann. 

Gruß, 

Bradley


----------



## bradley (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Danke Angel-Det, das wäre natürlich eine mögliche Erklärung. Du hast als erster meine Frage richtig erfasst. Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum die Rute jetzt relativ preisgünstig (aus meiner Sicht wäre "billig" das richtiger Wort") zu haben ist. 

Gruß, 

Bradley


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Was hälst du davon wenn du ein Montagsrute erwischt hast? Hatte die Damokles auch und kann deine Bewertung garnicht nachvollziehen. Der Blank ist sauber verarbeitet und wirkt für unter 80€ hóchwertiger als z.B. eine Skelli für 130€. Der Kork, die Ringe und der Rollenhalter waren sauber verarbeitet und gut gewickelt und lackiert. Das oftmals bemängelte Hakenhaltersyndrom ist bei mir auch nicht aufgedrehten. Muss aber auch sagen das die 3m -65gr Version kein Stock war, aber genau die Richtige Rute zum Gefühlvollen Faulenzen. Die Rute hat sich super aufgeladen und war mit einer etwas weicheren Spitze ausgestattet, was jetzt nicht heißt das sie unkontrollierbar oder wabbelig war. Im Drill lieferte die Rute ein super Feedback über den Fisch und hatte Reserven, die man nie in Anspruch nehmen musste. Zu dem Preis kann ich echt nix sagen und wenn ich mir andere Ruten anschaue, könnte die Rute ohne Probs. noch einen Fuffi mehr kosten. 

Speedmaster ista uch nicht das Maß aller Dinge, fühle mich eher verschaukelt wenn ich eine Rute mit einem WG. von 100gr kaufe die aber ein reales von 60gr hat

mfg Flo


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich habe, glaub ich zumindest, einen ziemlichen Rutenwald, aber zum Gufieren im Rhein ist meine Damokles für mich ideal. 

Aber, wie bei allen Dingen, bei denen neben Handarbeit auch noch Maschinen- oder Werkzeugverschleiß aufkommen, kann es durchaus mal passieren, dass alle negativen Faktoren bei einer Rute zusammen kommen. Automobilhersteller kennen dieses Phänomen zur genüge. Auf 1 Mio. Fahrzeuge kommen immer 3 - 10, die man sofort wieder einstampfen müsste, die aber erst beim Kunden ihren "Grenzwert" zeigen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass gerade in einem Fachforum, wie in diesem, eine von Grund auf schlechte Rute niemals so viele einheitlich positive Bewertungen bekommen würde. Bewertungen, wie sie von bradley kommen, sind eigentlich noch nicht vorgekommen (soweit ich weiß).

P.S. Ich werde von keiner Firma bezahlt oder gesponsert, obwohl ich von Sänger mittlerweile 4 Ruten im Wald stehen habe.


----------



## bradley (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Jetzt möchte ich mich zunächst mal für Eure Hinweise bedanken, Ich halte es für immerhin durchaus denkbar, dass eine jetzt (Sept. 2008) erworbene Damokles Rute vielleicht nicht mehr von der Qualität ist, wie das offensichtlich noch vor einem Jahr der Fall war. 

So was kennt man ja aus anderen Bereichen. Z.B. verhält es sich im Bereich von Musiker-Equipment durchaus manchmal so, dass ein Produkt, wenn es einmal einen guten Ruf erreicht hat, plötzlich in erheblich geringerer Qualität, deutlich reduzierten Preis aber in gleicher Optik angeboten wird. Produziert beispielsweise dann nicht mehr in Japan sondern in Korea. Ist halt ein etwas fragwürdiger Marketingtrick. Das könnte natürlich eine Erklärung für die mangelhafte Qualität der mir zugesandten Damokles Rute sein. Oder dass sogenannte Montagsmodelle aussortiert und über bestimmte Versandwege dann sehr billig angeboten werden. Dies ließe sich zumindest aus der Tatsache ableiten, dass die Rute bei einem Anbieter 130,-- € kostet, beim anderen eben nur 80,-- €. Das sind aber nur Vermutungen, immerhin jedoch plausible Erklärungsmöglichkeiten, die natürlich nicht zu verifizieren sind. Vielleicht ist es auch tatsächlich nur zufällig ein Montagsmodell. Glaube ich aber weniger.  

Gruß Bradley.


----------



## bradley (17. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

P.S.: Ich will hier nichts unterstellen, was ich nicht weiß. 

Gruß Bradley.


----------



## Hecht1967 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich hab auch die 2,70er Länge und 80 g. Das mit der schwabbeligen Spitze kann auch ich nicht nachvollziehen und auch die Verarbeitung ist, zumindest auch bei meiner Rute, ohne Fehl und Tadel. Für den Rhein (Gumifisch,Spinner) Das Beste was ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## Veit (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich verstehe nicht, dass hier im Board immer wieder mal Gerüchte auftauchen *gg*, die Damokles wäre zum Gummifischangeln geeignet. Hatte auch mal eine in der Hand bzw. sogar probegefischt und mit ner Shadrute hat dieses Schwabbelteil ja nun wirklich nix zu tun.


----------



## frogile (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ähm... wenn unzufrieden=14 Tage Rückgaberecht nutzen !

Oder hast du die schon länger?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> "vielgerühmte Sänger Iron Claw Damokles"
> 
> "wird ja in allen Testberichten über den grünen Klee gelobt und gilt ja gegenwärtig als sowas wie _die_ Spinnrute schlechthin."
> 
> ...



Schade das Du mit Deiner Rute nicht zufrieden bist. Natürlich wäre es gut gewesen, die Rute vor dem kauf mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Das hätte eventuellen Mißverständnissen sicher vorbeugen können. Aber dafür ist es jetzt zu spät. Also Rute wieder zurück an Verkäufer, oder anderweitig verticken, eine neue Rute aussuchen die Deinen Anforderungen besser entspricht. Oder den Umtausch versuchen, wobei es sich so anhört als wäre Dir die Rute zu hart, dann kannstDu Dir das sparen, weicher wird der blank nicht...

CU Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



> Natürlich wäre es gut gewesen, die Rute vor dem kauf mal in die Hand zu nehmen.


Scheint der beste Weg zu sein, wobei man da bedenken sollte, dass das bei einem evtl. Montagsmodell auch nicht hilft (Rute beim Boardie in der Hand gehabt, toll gefunden, bestellt, geliefert und trotzdem Montagsteil....).

Und ob man von "objektiv" sprechen kann, ist bei solchen Kriterien wie "Schwabbelspitze", sensibel", "Rückmeldung" etc.  in meinen Augen eher zweifelhaft.

Das sind alles rein persönliche Eindrücke, die sich zudem bei der gleichen Rute mit genau gleichen Parametern noch durch den jeweils persönlichen Angelstil unterscheiden können.

Es gibt schlicht kein "objektives" Meßverfahren für die genannten Kriterien.. 

Fakt ist, dass die Rute ne Menge Liebnhaber gefunden hat.
Fakt ist auch, dass das nix mit objektiver Qualität zu tun haben muss, sondern auch auf gelungenes Marketing oder auch z.B. ein gutes Preis - Leistungsverhältnis zurückzuführen sein kann.

Und zm Schluss:
Ich kenne die Rute persönlich nicht, das oben geschriebene trifft aber in meinen Augen grundsätzlich auf alle Ruten aller Marken zu..


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

ich hab mir die mal gebraucht für 50 EUR gekauft ...
bin eigendlich sehr zufrieden mit der Rute ! 
zum Angeln auf Zander mit etwas schwereren Köpfen sehr gut brauchbar finde ich


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich hab meine Damokles jetzt in der zweiten Saison im Einsatz. Hauptsächlich im Rhein, wo man z.T. mit sehr hohen Gewichten fischen muß. Ich kann weder in der Verarbeitung noch in der Funktion irgendwelche negativen Aussagen machen. Bezahlt hab ich seinerzeit 95.-€. Ich habe die Rute vor dem Kauf probegefischt und auch mit anderen Ruten Vergleichen können. Im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis eine ganz hervorragende Rute.  
Eine Stellungnahme zu Deinen Erfahrungen dürfte sehr schwer sein, ohne die Rute gesehen, bzw. mit älteren Modellen verglichen zu haben. Möglich, dass da vom Hersteller etwas geändert wurde. 
Einzige Chance zur objektiven Beurteilung ist, wenn Du Dich mit jemandem triffst, der die gleiche Rute hat und damit zufieden ist.


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



frogile schrieb:


> Ähm... wenn unzufrieden=14 Tage Rückgaberecht nutzen !
> 
> Oder hast du die schon länger?


 

Dem stimme ich zu...Da Er ja geschrieben hat das Er die Rute Sep08 gekauft hat sollte das wohl möglich sein.

Mich würde mal Interessieren wo Du die Rute bestellt hast?#c


----------



## sp!nner (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Habe diese (80g Damokles) ebenfalls und die Verarbeitung ist gut, Hakenhalter auch noch dran. 
Die Damokles war seinerzeit (also als sie auf den Markt kam) recht schnell ausverkauft und man hat in keinem Laden mehr eine gefunden-da musste neu produziert werden undzwar schnell da die Kundenanfragen anhielten. Möchte nichts unterstellen aber es könnte auch sein das die zweite Produktionsreihe etwas anders hervorbrachte als die erste Damoklesreihe-oder du hast eben wirklich eine Montagsrute erwischt die es sicher zuhauf gibt bei dieser hergestellten Rutenmenge. |wavey:


----------



## Hechtchris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Die Damokles ist für mich fast ne Traumrute ! Ja der Hakenhalter ist wirklich mist und der Kork hat nicht allerhöchste Qualität das mag alles sein

Aber die Ringe sind Absolut top und der Blank ist einfach nur genial ....

Also ich würde die Damokles nicht als Schwabbelstock abstempeln ....

Ich fische die Damokles lieber als meine Skelli die is mir irgendwie ne nummer zu hart 

Kann aber auch sein das ich mit dem größten schwabbelstock noch fischen könnte weil ich mit der PB technik jigge ..... da fühl ich so oder so alles was da abgeht !


Aber ich hatte mal ne Black bull htc dagegen ist die Damokles ein Besenstiel ..... und ich hab auch schon leute gesehen die die Black Bull zum gufieren empfehlen !


Warum Sollte ich aber mit einem Besenstiel gufieren wenn ich so oder so jeden biss mitbekomme ? Der Besenstiel bringt nur mehr aussteiger ...


*Ich habe gehört die spätere serie dieser rute sollte angeblich schwabbeliger sein und ein ganz anderer blank weil es bei den alten mehrere brüche gab !*

Weiß einer ob da was dran is ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Das Spitzenteil wurde verändert, die Spitze war das Problem sind öfters gebrochen. Ist jetzt etwas weicher aber auch im erträglichen Rahmen.

Ich hatte die Damokles zum Probefischen:

1 Sauber verarbeitet war sie
2 Straffer Blank ist gegeben trotz der Veränderung der Spitze
3 WG zum Gufieren: da muß der TE mal in sich gehen und sagen welche Jiggewichte er hergenommen hat, wen er über 30 g Jig gekommen ist dan wundert es mich nicht, das macht die nicht mit.
4 uU Montagsmodell erwischt, sind eben Massenruten.
5 Erwarte nie mehr als Du bereit bist auszugeben, 80€ sind nicht 300€ 

Mir liegt nicht die Spitzenaktion, daher habe ich mich für die Balzer Natural Power Spin 85 IM10 entschieden. Für den Rhein mM nach optimal.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Also ich habe besagtes Modell der Damokles.

An der Verarbeitung gibt's für den Preis nichts zu bemängeln bei meinem Modell. Rollenhalter und Ringe sind in Ordnung und der Blank hat auch schon so einiges mitgemacht. Würde das ganze Ding erstmal als sehr robust bezeichnen, die hält auf jeden Fall einiges aus. Ok, der Kork ist billig, ist in der Preisklasse aber normal. Der Hakenhalter ist Schrott.

Die Spitze ist bei meinem Modell definitiv NICHT schwabbelig.

Ich habe die Rute vor anfang letzten Jahres gekauft. Obwohl ich sie wegen dem steifen Rückgrat nicht besonders lieb gewonnen habe, hat sie mir inzwischen doch einige Fische gebracht, darunter eigentlich meine größten Fänge. Sie hakt zuverlässig und erfordert kaum einen Anschlag, man verliert auch selten Fische im Drill. Der Spass bleibt ein wenig auf der Strecke.

Was die Feinfühligkeit angeht: da sind wir uns glaube ich einig, es gibt Ruten mit wesentlich mehr Feedback. kommt natürlich auf die Köder an: für 8cm Gummis am 10g kopf ist die m.E zu heftig, für 16er Gummis am 28g kopf aber schon wieder zu schwach.  Der effektive WG-Bereich ist klein, ich würde sagen 25-40g, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Alles in allem finde ich die Rute aber schon vernünftig und keinesfalls schlechter als die Crypton-Gummiflitschen von Quantum. Auf jeden Fall eine reinrassige Gummiflitsche und ich würde sie auch weiterempfehlen, falls an Blank und Aktion nichts verändert wurde.


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Also ich habe mit die Damokles in gleicher Ausführung anfang des Jahres estellt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auch wenn das Ködergefühl bei meinen momentan bevorzugten Ködern (8er Kopy am 7g Jig) nicht optimal ist (damals dachte ich noch ich würde hauptsächlich am Rhein und nicht im Stillwasser fischen) kann ich die hier beschriebenen Mängel ganz und garnicht nachvollziehen. Die Spitze "wabbelt" kein bisschen und auch die Verarbeitung (abgesehen vom Hakenhalter der auch bei mir nach dem ersten Einsatz verschwunden war)  ist vorbildlich. Entweder sie haben die Qualitätskontrolle wegen stark gestiegenem Absatz mittlerweile stark verringert (RedArc - Syndrom) oder du hast evtl. ein Plagiat erworben. Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.


----------



## rob (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

vielleicht ist die rute ja auch eine fälschung...oder eine billige kopie aus china...?
lg rob


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



rob schrieb:


> vielleicht ist die rute ja auch eine fälschung...oder eine billige kopie aus china...?
> lg rob


 

hehe genau :m
deswegen war meine frage ja wo er die rute bestellt hat 

bin mal gespannt


----------



## TRANSformator (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

War auch längere Zeit auf der Suche anch der richtigen Spinnrute und habe mich vor ein paar Wochen dann letztlich für die Damokles entschieden. Allerdings in 2,70 und mit einem Wg von 15 - 65 gr. Mittlerweile habe ich damit fast jeden Tag gefischt und kann nicht schlechtes berichten. Bin hochzufrieden mit der Rute. Zumindest meine ist super verarbeitet. Auch der Kork an meiner Rute ist sehr fein und einwandfrei. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern sich die 15- 65 gr von den 30-80 unterscheiden, aber zumindest die 15-65 ist sehr feinfühlig und alles andere als schwabbelig. Ich kann die Rute in 2,70 m und mit einem Wg von 15-65 gr uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Lediglich der Hakenhalter trifft nicht ganz meinen Geschmack. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar einwandfrei, alleridngs sieht er nicht ganz so stabil aus. Eigentlich aber auch egal, da eh selten benutzt.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das Spitzenteil wurde verändert, die Spitze war das Problem sind öfters gebrochen. Ist jetzt etwas weicher aber auch im erträglichen Rahmen.
> 
> Ich hatte die Damokles zum Probefischen:
> 
> ...


 

Antwort Themenstarter: 

Hallo!

Da ist ja schon des Rätsels Lösung! Wer sich mal meinen Ausgangskommentar durchliest, wird sehen, dass ich genau das gestern bemängelt habe. Die Schwabbelspitze! Nachdem diese *Veränderung *also serienmäßig bei den neuen Ruten durchgeführt wurde, ist die Rute natürlich nicht mehr dieselbe. Die Spitze passt nicht mehr zum Rest der Rute (wie ich gestern bemerkte, siehe Themenstart). Was gibt's denn da noch zu diskutieren? Statt zu brechen schwabbelt die Spitze in der neueren Baureihe halt. Ist ja super!

Dass die Originalruten (d. h. die älteren Ausführungen) leicht brachen glaube ich gerne, da auch das von mir erworbene Modell den Eindruck macht als würde die Spitze leicht abbrechen 

Dass eine Rute, bei der Spitze leicht brach, als Empfehlung durchgehen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Das Ding ist eine Stange mit Schwabbelspitze und ich kann sie nicht weiterempfehlen, zumindest nicht das Modell, das ich habe. Wenn die ältere Baureihe besser war (d.h. keine Schwabbelspitze), dafür die Spitze aber abbrach, dann ist das ja wohl ein K.O. Kritierium. 

Lieber eine gebrauchte gute Daiwa Rute, als dieses Teil, das ist meine Meinung. Die durch mich beschriebenen Defizite sind ja durch Kommentare von erfahrenen Boardmembern nun mehrfach bestätigt worden. 

Außerdem: Für einen Preis von 130,-- € (und das ist der Originalpreis) kann man schon eine gute Rute erwarten, so wenig Geld ist das für eine 2,70 m Spinnrute wirklich nicht. 

Bezüglich Erwartungshaltung: Wenn eine Rute aus diesem Preissegment dauernd und überall über den grünen Klee gelobt wird, dann darf man schon was erwarten. Sollten andere Ruten aus diesem Preissegment etwa noch schlechter sein, dann hilft nur eins: Ältere, seriös gefertigte Rute kaufen und ggf. die Ringe ersetzen. 

Nochmals: 

Von einer 130,-- € Rute (2,70 m) darf man schon etwas erwarten, so wenig Geld ist das nun wirklich nicht. 

Fazit: Das was ich bisher lesen konnte, bestätigt nur meine gestern niedergeschriebenen Erkenntnisse. Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Damokles ihr Geld nicht wert und ich bin mir jetzt auch sicher, dass ich nicht einfach nur ein Montagsmodell erhalten habe. 

Gruß, 

Bradley

P.S.: Die Rute ist mir keinesfalls zu hart. Aber es besteht doch ein Unterschied zwischen einer harten und dennoch sensiblen Rute und einem "Besenstil", wie sie ein Kommentator hier bezeichnet hat, wie diesen.


----------



## Hechtchris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich weis ja nicht was du willst aber zu behaupten die Rute würde nichts aushalten is völliger quatsch 

Habe mit dieser Rute schon gepowert bis fast zum schnurbruch schon klar das die Rute schnell kaputt geht wenn man oft mal gegen den Blank haut ist ja auch nicht mit einer schützenden Schicht überzogen !

Genau das macht sie ja so Sensibel ! 

Weiß aber auch nicht warum man sich so ne Rute kauft wenn man sieht das sie nicht überzogen ist entweder hat man da keine Ahnung oder kauft blind auf empfehlungen anderer im inet ....


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Dass die Originalruten (d. h. die älteren Ausführungen) leicht brachen glaube ich gerne, da auch das von mir erworbene Modell den Eindruck macht als würde die Spitze leicht abbrechen
> 
> Dass eine Rute, bei der Spitze leicht brach, als Empfehlung durchgehen kann ist mir schleierhaft.



Hallo bradley,

also meine Damokles (von der vermeintlichen "alten Serie" |kopfkrat#c) hat ne stabile Spitze, bei der ich mir einen Bruch nur sehr, sehr schwer vorstellen kann. Alleine schon dadurch, was die schon alles mitgemacht hat und wie die z.T von mir behandelt wurde (das ungeliebte Kind). Ich sag nur 90g Pilker dran und dann voll durchgezogen! |bigeyes Da hätte die Spitze eigentlich brechen müssen, wenn sie so empfindlich sein soll. 60iger Dorsch über die Bordwand heben ging auch gut.

Das es bessere, feinfühligere Gummiruten gibt steht außer Frage. Aber in dem Preisbereich gibt's da nun wirklich nicht gerade ne Riesen-Auswahl. Das im letzten Drittel des Blanks gar keine Aktion steckt hat mich bei der Rute am meisten genervt, ist aber irgendwie auch das Konzept dieser Rute und sie wird genau aus dem Grund merkwürdigerweise von vielen gemocht.

Das du nun so entgeistert darüber bist, daß diese Rute eigentlich immer und überall empfohlen wird kann ich gut verstehen. Die meisten werden wohl einfach das "alte Modell" (wenn es denn sowas gibt) mit der straffen Spitze fischen Außerdem verhält es sich so mit vielen Dingen, z.B auch mit der elenden Red Arc - die Nummer 1 unter den empfohlenen Rollen- wo man gut jedes dritte Modell aus dem Handel eigentlich liegen lassen sollte.

Ach ja, ich habe vor mehr als einem Jahr schon nur 90 Euro für die Rute bezahlt, die 130 Euro UVP sollen bloss die Schnäppchenjäger locken, ich hab die noch nie irgendwo für mehr als 100 Euro gesehen.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab mir die mal gebraucht für 50 EUR gekauft ...
> bin eigendlich sehr zufrieden mit der Rute !
> zum Angeln auf Zander mit etwas schwereren Köpfen sehr gut brauchbar finde ich


 
Antwort Themenstarter: 

Würde die Rute 50,-- € (neu) kosten, hätte ich (zumindest zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt) keine Einwande. 


Gruß, 

Bradley


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Oh Mann!#d

Mit deinem aggressiven Herrscherton wirst du hier ja bestimmt einschlagen wie ne Bombe! Ganz toll!!!#6#6#6

Gib doch die Rute zurück, wenn sie dir nicht passt. 
Gut isses!

Ich fische die jetzt seit letztem Jahr und hab schon einige tolle Fische damit gefangen. Hab gar nichts daran zu bemängeln!

Und überhaupt, was bildest du dir denn ein?
Willste uns dafür verantwortlich machen, dass deine Rute nix taugt?


Glaube du willst hier wohl einfach bissel Stress erzeugen. :q


----------



## sp!nner (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Dass eine Rute, bei der Spitze leicht brach, als Empfehlung durchgehen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Das Ding ist eine Stange mit Schwabbelspitze und ich kann sie nicht weiterempfehlen, zumindest nicht das Modell, das ich habe. Wenn die ältere Baureihe besser war (d.h. keine Schwabbelspitze), dafür die Spitze aber abbrach, dann ist das ja wohl ein K.O. Kritierium.



Wie du hier lesen kannst gibt es einige Besitzer dieser Rute/altes Modell mit härterer Spitze,-diese aber voll zufrieden sind damit. Gebrochene Spitze gabs wohl bei den wenigsten-dieses wurde aber als Schwäche angesehn.Das Rutenbruchproblem war auch bei LesathRuten bekannt-und diese spielen in der Bundesliga mit-das darf schon mal garnicht vorkommen bei dem Preis. Damokles war nur am Anfang als Neuerscheinung für 130Öhren zu haben-nach paar Wochen aber,als der erste Schwung draussen war, gabs die schon für 80-89€. 
Möchte aber nicht wissen: wenn von 100 Ruten bei sagen wir mal 10 die Spitze brach, vieviele selbst schuld am Rutenbruch sind wegen der Überlastung oder sonstigem falschen Einsatz! :g

Fazit: das alte Modell hat und taugt immer noch und wohl mehr als 90 von 100 Ruten freuen sich bester Gesundheit (abgesehn von einigen Hakenhaltern). Das der Blank nicht behandelt ist sollte man gewusst/gesehn haben vor dem Kauf.  Den Preis von 80€ ist  zumindest die alte Auflage allemal wert!!!  #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Das ist doch Spökenkiekerei.




bradley schrieb:


> Dass die Originalruten (d. h. die älteren Ausführungen) leicht brachen glaube ich gerne, da auch das von mir erworbene Modell den Eindruck macht als würde die Spitze leicht abbrechen


 
Woran siehst du denn, dass die Spitze leicht abbrechen könnte?

Das Kohlefaserruten bei starker Härte (Modulation) und Leichigkeit (Wandstärke) relativ leicht brechen, dass weiß doch jeder. Da gibt es übrigens auch ein Harrisonprodukt, was ähnliche Probleme mit bringt, aber das Vierfache kostet.



bradley schrieb:


> Lieber eine gebrauchte gute Daiwa Rute, als dieses Teil, das ist meine Meinung. Die durch mich beschriebenen Defizite sind ja durch Kommentare von erfahrenen Boardmembern nun mehrfach bestätigt worden.


 
Die meisten hier haben einen ziemlich positiven Eindruck von der Rute, die Kritiker sind eindeutig in der Unterzahl.

Du sprichst zum zweiten Mal Daiwa-Ruten an. Die PMS gibt es für deutlich weniger als die ICD, dann kauf sie dir doch. Allerdings sind die Ringe da auch nicht besser, der Kork genauso schlecht und der Rollenhalter fragwürdig.

Ich verstehe hier gerade überhaupt nicht, was du eigentlich mitteilen möchtest.

Uli


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Das der Blank nicht behandelt ist sollte man gewusst/gesehn haben vor dem Kauf.  Den Preis von 80€ ist  zumindest die alte Auflage allemal wert!!!  #6



Das ist ein Feature, kein Fehler!!! Sieht doch auch irgendwie geil böse aus, der Blank.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo bradley,
> 
> also meine Damokles (von der vermeintlichen "alten Serie" |kopfkrat#c) hat ne stabile Spitze, bei der ich mir einen Bruch nur sehr, sehr schwer vorstellen kann. Alleine schon dadurch, was die schon alles mitgemacht hat und wie die z.T von mir behandelt wurde (das ungeliebte Kind). Ich sag nur 90g Pilker dran und dann voll durchgezogen! |bigeyes Da hätte die Spitze eigentlich brechen müssen, wenn sie so empfindlich sein soll.
> 
> ...


 

Kommentar Themenstarter: 

Ich kann Dir insgesamt nur zustimmen. Nur sollte es zutreffen, dass bei den neueren Baureihen eine weichere Spitze (und das ist eben genau das Problem: Stange mit Schwabbelspitze) Verwendung findet, dann muss dass ja einen Grund haben. Und der angegebene (Spitzenbruch) ist doch wohl mehr als plausibel. 

Die Rute passt in sich nicht mehr zusammensammen, ist doch logisch. 

Gruß, Bradley.


----------



## sp!nner (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist ein Feature, kein Fehler!!! Sieht doch auch irgendwie geil böse aus, der Blank.



Habe ich auch nicht als Fehler hingestellt-finde ihn auch stark! #6
Wollte das nur gesagt haben da die Rute vom Motzer in jedem Punkt schlecht bewertet wird... |uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich würde sagen _wenn_ man den Blank in der Spitze leichter macht (evtl. gemacht hat), bzw. flexibler und dann obendrein den Mittelteil und das Rückgrat auch noch so lässt, wie es war - dann ist die Rute in der Tat völlig unbrauchbar. :q

Mein Modell hat an sich schon eine hohe Diskerpanz zwischen Spitze und Rückgrat, ein überschwerer Köder überlastet den vorderen Teil des Blanks völlig, ohne das der Mittelteil diese Überlastung abfangen kann (weil er wiederum zu dick und unflexibel ist) wie bei einer Progressiv-Spinnrute (die man natürlich für so ein Geld sowieso nicht bekommt). Aber das ist, wie erwähnt, einfach das gewollte Konzept dieser Rute, muss man nicht mögen, tut aber seinen Dienst.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist doch Spökenkiekerei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Viele Grüße vom Chiemsee, 

Bradley 
Gruß Bradley


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Sehr interessant dieser Thread!!#6


Entweder hat der Themenstarter ne *"Montagskröte"* erwischt oder es stimmt was nicht! Es kann doch nicht angehen,daß die restlichen Leute mit der Rute zufrieden sind!!!#d



TL
Matze


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



maesox schrieb:


> Sehr interessant dieser Thread!!#6
> 
> 
> Entweder hat der Themenstarter ne *"Montagskröte"* erwischt oder es stimmt was nicht! Es kann doch nicht angehen,daß die restlichen Leute mit der Rute zufrieden sind!!!#de



Find ich auch!

Wenn so etwas beliebtes wie diese Rute in Frage gestellt wird muß man das beobachten.

Es wäre gut, wenn sich noch jemand zu Wort meldet, der die 9' 30-80gr. _kürzlich_ neu erstanden hat.

Es nützt natürlich nix, wenn sich jetzt 10 Leute melden, die ihre Rute schon ein Jahr lang besitzen und zufrieden damit sind.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht als Fehler hingestellt-finde ihn auch stark! #6
> Wollte das nur gesagt haben da die Rute vom Motzer in jedem Punkt schlecht bewertet wird... |uhoh:


 
Ich lasse mich hier nicht als "Motzer" bezeichnen! Das ist eine unverschämte Beleidigung und hat hier nichts zu suchen. 

Im übrigen motze ich hier nicht, die Kritikpunkte an der Rute sind durch mich begründet und mittlerweile von mehreren Boardmembern in der Sache bestätigt worden. 

Keine Beileidigungen bitte! Sonst werde ich Dich melden. 

Bradley


----------



## sp!nner (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Vor allem aber wäre es nicht verkehrt wenn sich mal einer meldet dessen Rutenspitze gebrochen ist und vielleicht beschreibt wie das genau passiert ist! :q
Zu behaupten die Rutenspitzen seien schlecht/brechen weil man das sonstwo gehört hat ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei-vor allem wenns nur 1-2 davon sind dafür aber hunderte Zufrieden damit! 

Edit: nana, die Füsse immer schön still halten!- ist ja nun nicht wirklich beleidigend wenn ich sage das du hier nur rummotzt!
Sowas Harmloses darfst du ruhig melden, ist m.M. nach nicht wirklich der Rede wert - war auch bestimmt nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Hui!!!

Mal im Ernst, die Powermesh-Ruten waren vor 15 Jahren mal gut, aber wer die jetzt hier als Non-Plus-Ultra verkaufen möchte, da hat von der Materie wenig Ahnung.

Blödsinn,... Gefühl das die Spitze brechen würde und dann gleich von Fakten sabbeln...

Don`t feed the Troll


----------



## Mr. Manta (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Huu,

hier wird ja heiß gekocht.

Denke wir sollten den Herd wieder runterschalten.

bradley hat das Gefühl Pech gehabt zu haben mit seiner neuen Rute und hat das Kund getan. Nun kann jeder der sie auch kaufen möchte auf seine angezeigten Mängel überprüfen. Danke für die Hinweise.

Weiter sagt er uns, daß wir lieber eine Rute ansehen sollten vor dem Kauf, als "blind" zu bestellen. Wissen viele, aber nicht alle.

Andere sind super zufrieden mit der Rute. Auch gut. Vielleicht wirklich eine Montagsrute, kommt ja nicht nur im Angelrutenbau vor, daß mal was vermurkst wird.

Finde auch, daß sich die melden sollten, die auch vor kurzem diese Rute erstanden haben. Wenn die Erfahrungen ähnlich sind kann sich dann jeder ein Bild machen und das würde *wirklich* weiter helfen.

Wenn nicht sollte bradley die Rute umtauschen oder eben zurückgeben.

Norbert


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hui!!!
> 
> Mal im Ernst, die Powermesh-Ruten waren vor 15 Jahren mal gut, aber wer die jetzt hier als Non-Plus-Ultra verkaufen möchte, da hat von der Materie wenig Ahnung.
> 
> ...


 
Themenstarter: 

Auf solche unqualifizierten Kommentare kann mir hier verzichten. Wenn Du Agressionen abbauen willst, dann suche Dir bitte eine andere Möglichkeit. Wenn Du unqualifiziert quatschen willst, dann suche Dir bitte einen trivialen Chatroom. 

Ich habe (siehe Themenstart) fundierte Kritikpunkte an der Damokles Rute vorgebracht, und das ist kein Spaß. Es ging mir darum, dem auf den Grund zu gehen. Dafür ist ein solches Forum u. a. auch da. 

Mittlerweile habe ich die wichtigsten Antworten. 

Entschuldige bitte, aber es ist eine Frechheit von Dir zu behaupten, ich habe die älteren Powermesh Ruten als das "Non-Plus-Ultra" bezeichnet. Lies Dir meinen Kommentar dazu nochmals durch, und schreibe keinen solchen unqualifizierten Quatsch. Dein Beitrag ist insgesamt persönlich beleidigend und unsachlich. Wenn Du keine sachlichen Kommentare verfassen kannst, suche Dir bitte einen anderen Thread, am besten gleich einen trivialen Chatroom. 

Bradley


----------



## LEMON (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich wollte mal Fragen, ob einer von euch mir bei einem Ruten Kauf weiterhelfen kann
also ich möchte mir eine der beiden Ruten 
1. YAD colorado in 2,70 mit 30-75wg 
2. -II- in 2,85 mit 40-95wg
Als Rolle habe ich noch eine red arc 4000 liegen

Einsatzbereich: elbe gufis 12cm bis 21g 
Dickbarsch biss ca 15 pfund im Volta ( Ghana ) mit Wobbler z.B. Zalt max. 14cm, Gummi und Spinnern

kennt einer diese ruten oder fischt sie gar ?
wollt mir erst die Damokles holen und bin auf die oben genannten Ruten gestossen 
mir ist meine Balzer Miracle in 3m (super Rute) beim Transport gebrochen und ich kann dieses Model nich wieder finden 

meine Händler haben solch eine Rute leider nicht und somit bin ich auf Hilfe angewiesen 


danke schonmal


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Wow, vielleicht findet sich langsam mal ein Mod der das Tempo etwas reduziert.

Wie gesagt, dann schaffe dir doch eine PMS an. Es freut mich das dir meine Beiträge nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Uli, lass einfach!:q

Da hat Einer mehr Ahnung als wir.:m

In der Schule früher gab es mal ein Sprüchlein, das passt hier wunderbar: D.b.d.d.h.k.P.!

Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es am Bodensee auch Trolle gibt.
Aber die sind wohl weit verbreitet...


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Themenstarter: 

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Thema nunmehr erledigt. Für die hilfreichen Kommentare möchte ich mich bedanken. 

Gruß, Bradley


----------



## LEMON (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich habe die Damokles übrigens auch in der Hande gehabt und war auch nicht begeister.

Ich habe mal eine skelli beim Hänler  ( Kork Griff ) für 60 Euro geschossen und muss sagen, dass die verarbeitung meiner um einiges Besser ist

Gruss und Frieden an alle


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Zum letzten Mal: Verkneift Euch Euere Beleidigungen.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Nichts Konstruktives beizutragen und anstatt dessen beileidigend und ausfallend zu werden ist Mißbrauch dieses Forums.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

@Bradley

Schalt doch mal einen Gang runter, Du wirkst ein bisschen Aggressiv...

Du hast eine Rute blind gekauft und findest sie jetzt Schaizze?

Schade! Dein Fehler, vorher anschauen, dann passiert das nicht. Oder einfach hinterher sagen "OK, nicht das was ich gesucht habe" und weiterverkaufen, zurückgeben oder von mir aus Lagerfeuer mit machen - aber doch nicht hier rumheulen...

Was meinst Du wie oft die Leute die hier Tackle aus Übersee kaufen das man eben hier niergends im Laden sehen kann Sachen bekommen die sie sich anders vorgestellt haben? Da geht es oft um ganz andere Beträge... Das ist eben das Risiko eines "Blindkaufs". Nur weil jemand anders einen Artikel toll findet muss es nicht der für mich passende sein. Ist halt mein Risiko, sonst muss ich Sachen nehmen die ich vorher beim Händler in die Hand nehmen kann. Jetzt die Rute hier runterzumachen finde ich ein bisschen arm...

Vermutlich ist auch das für Dich nur ein unqualifizierter Beitrag, weil Du ja fühlen kannst wenn eine Spitze bruchanfällig ist (|muahah, aber eventuell denkst Du mal eine Sekunde drüber nach...

Ist immer ein bisschen seltsam wenn jemand sich neu anmeldet nur um hier lauthals ein Produkt runterzumachen, bei dem sehr viele andere Nutzer eine ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht haben... |kopfkrat Sucht da eventuell doch jemand den Streit? Meld mich ruhig: Motzer!#6


----------



## Cheswick (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Wie heißt es doch so schön im Internet-Sprachgebrauch: "Don´t feed the trolls". Hier haben wir einen "Bradley" der sich enweder in der diesjährigen Pilz-Saison kräftig verpflückt hat und seine angestauten Aggressionen loswerden will, oder aber ein/zwei Schelme sitzen vor dem Rechner und warten nur drauf, wie Ihr abgeht. Mein Tipp: ... lasst den Thread jetzt und hier sterben."

Grüße,

Cheswick


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Zum letzten Mal: Verkneift Euch Euere Beleidigungen.


 
...und sonst? 

Dich hat hier keiner beleidigt, sondern es hat höchstens einer, dieserwelche wohl ich bin, gesagt, dass du hier relativ inhaltsleer rumschwadronierst. Ein Hallelulja auf dein Zartgefühl, denn das du fühlen kannst, das eine Rute vielleicht brechen könnte, dass finde ich und vermutlich auch andere hoch interessant.

Mit diesem Bericht aus deinem ansonsten vermutlich gediegenen Gefühlsleben hast du dich ziemlich abqualifiziert, was deine Aussagen zum kreisen und schwabbeln angehen.

Auch dein Hinweis auf möglicherweise qualifiziertes Ersatzgerät, dem ich die grundsätzlich Eignung nicht abspreche - nicht umsonst nannte ich 3 Powermeshs mein eigen - spricht nicht gerade dafür, dass du der Richtige bist, dessen Urteil man als Fakt akzeptieren sollte, denn wie schon angedeutet, ist Daiwa was den Rutenbau angeht zur Zeit nicht unbedingt "State of the Art", wenn man von wenigen hochmodulierten "modernen" Ruten mal absieht, aber das haben wir wieder das Problem mit der Bruchneigung.

Ist letztlich auch Wumpe, ich verbleibe mit dem dir gebührenden Respekt.|kopfkrat

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist letztlich auch Wumpe, ich verbleibe mit dem dir gebührenden Respekt.|kopfkrat



Der war gemein... #6


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

So, jetzt ist es dann aber langsam genug. Wer hier aggressiv ist, sind die letzten Kommentatoren und nicht ich selbst. 

Trotzdem möchte ich nochmals festhalten, dass ich keinesfalls unqualifiziert ein Produkt "runtergemacht" habe, sondern die Defizite, die bei meiner Damokles Rute festzustellen sind begründet angegeben habe und mittlerweile sind auch die Antworten dafür da. 

Ich möchte wirklich bitten, dass, wenn jemand keinen konstruktiven Beitrag verfassen kann oder will, sie/er darauf verzichten möge. 

Das Thema ist, wie erwähnt aus meiner Sicht ohnehin weitestgehend geklärt. 

Gruß, Bradley


----------



## hans albers (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

.. na denn iss doch jut

also: friede freude eierkuchen


greetz
lars


----------



## Slotti (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Oha |bigeyes

hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread gegeben... köstlich

zum Thema 

die Aussage von Denni_Lo finde ich sehr interessant das bei der Damo was an der Spitze geändert wurde, das erklärt wohl eigentlich alles. 

@ Denni  |wavey: woher haste diese Info? gibts das im Web nachzulesen? 

Ich hatte auch mal eine Damokles , die dann ziemlich sicher aus der alten Serie kam denn das war ein ziemlich steifer Knüppel.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die angeblich billige Verarbeitung , zumindest bei meiner Rute war für eine "Stangenrute" ein wirklich guter Kork verarbeitet Ringe, Rollenhalter alles wirklich Top und WESENTLICH besser als bei der ebenso hoch gelobten Skeletor Series One.

@ Themenstarter 

stell doch mal paar Pics der Rute ein speziell Ringe, Kork und Rollenhalter würden mich interessieren....


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Man ist´s hier heiß!!!!

Aus meiner Sicht hat der Threadstarter mit seinem "Blindkauf" schlicht u ergreifend die A-Karte gezogen,was ja ansich bedauerlich ist,sollte diese oder besser seine Rute als Einzige diese Defizite aufweisen!!

Ich fände es Interessant evtl. Bilder dieser "Montagsrute" zu sehen. So läßt sich evtl vergleichen!! ;-))



TL
Matze


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Qualifiziert Defizite Aufzeigen wären, jetzt Fotos von Bleigewichten und der Bewegung der spitze posten würdest, du stellst die Damokles gerade so hin als ob es eine Feederrute wäre. Und ich finde der einzige der hier wirklich aggressiv wird bist du, denn eine Anspielung ist noch lange nicht aggressiv, oder hast du dich von so einm Kikifatz in deinem Ego kränken lassen

mfg Flo


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Antwort Themenstarter:
> ...
> 
> Dass die Originalruten (d. h. die älteren Ausführungen) leicht brachen glaube ich gerne, da auch das von mir erworbene Modell den Eindruck macht als würde die Spitze leicht abbrechen
> ...



So nicht korrekt. Die meisten Brüche waren Eigenverschulden der Angler (man sollte nicht wie ein Irrer an der Spitze fummeln) nur Sänger hat das alles auf eigene Kosten reguliert. 

Man kan anhand des Bruchs sehr gut erkennen wer der Schuldige war, Sänger hat nur dem Rechnung getragen und das etwas ummoduliert um den Reklamationen vorzubeugen.

Die Rute stemmt locker 7 kg (kumpel hat damit in Norwegen Lachse ohne Kescher hochgezogen) an der Luft, also das ist mehr als so manche andere kan 

Fakt ist und bleibt das die Rute Dir nicht liegt, daher mein Rat:

zurückgeben und anderes Modell suchen.

@Slotti alter Haudegen


Slotti schrieb:


> Oha |bigeyes
> 
> hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread gegeben... köstlich
> 
> ...



die Info habe ich von meinem Händler, die steht soweit ich das weis nicht im Netz. Aaaaaber Sänger hat den Blank angepasst und nicht nur die Spitze, das ganze entspricht dem Gesamtkonzept des Blankes. Ich hatte beide in der Hand viel Unterschied ist nicht, man merkt das erst beim Gufieren (hängt eher durch) und die komplette Rückmeldung leidet etwas darunter.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist dei Aussage des TEs selbst die modifizeirte ist in keinem Fall schwabbelig (@TE hast schon mal mit eier Glasfaserrute aus den 80ern gefischt? das sind Schwabbelstöche die ihresgleichen suchen) sie gibt eher nach aber ist für den Preis vergleichsweise schnell (bitte nicht mit VFH/BP/TP vergleichen)


----------



## Luiz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

ich find dein post ok bradley, mir ist grad ne rute angeliefert wurden ohne spitzenring auch nicht schlecht .

Am montag wird sie abgeholt, bin mal gespannt wann die neue ankommt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



Luiz schrieb:


> ich find dein post ok bradley, mir ist grad ne rute angeliefert wurden ohne spitzenring auch nicht schlecht .
> 
> Am montag wird sie abgeholt, bin mal gespannt wann die neue ankommt.



Dann würde ich das aber auf den Händler schieben, schließlich muss der sehen das er eine Rute ohne Spitzenring verkauft...#d

mfg Flo


----------



## Luiz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

jo schon klar, er sollte sie wenigstens mal vor dem schicken kurz prüfen .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Evtl. war er davor ja auchmal dran Hast du die Rute trotz fehlenden Spitzenringen denn mal kurz trocken gewedelt? Die Schwabbelspitze hätte dir dann ja auch aufallen müssen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Luiz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

nene geht sich um ne ganz andere rute eine mit trigger für ne bc ... .
Der fehlende spitzenring war noch nichtmal mit dabei . Sollte nur eine kurze Anmerkung zum Thema Enttäuschung allgemein sein, wenn neue gekaufte ruten zu Hause eintrudeln.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



Cheswick schrieb:


> Wie heißt es doch so schön im Internet-Sprachgebrauch: "Don´t feed the trolls". Hier haben wir einen "Bradley" der sich enweder in der diesjährigen Pilz-Saison kräftig verpflückt hat und seine angestauten Aggressionen loswerden will, oder aber ein/zwei Schelme sitzen vor dem Rechner und warten nur drauf, wie Ihr abgeht. Mein Tipp: ... lasst den Thread jetzt und hier sterben."
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Cheswick



|good:


----------



## darth carper (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich glaube eher, daß das hier das Ergebnis ist, wenn sich ein Daiwa-Mitarbeiter anmeldet und eine der meistempfohlenen Ruten runtermacht, um dann ganz zufällig auf ein, im Abverkauf befindliches, Rutenmodell (Powermesh) aufmerksam zu  machen.
Auch eine Verkaufsstrategie, sich von seinen Lagerbeständen zu trennen. ;-) ;-)


----------



## wallerangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

moin bradly wie schon viele geschrieben haben umtauschen oder einfach mel ne nette mail an tts sänger da wird dir geholfen wenn du mal sachlich bleibst


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich hab mir erstmal Chips und ein Bier geholt, vielleicht wird der Trööt ja doch noch interessanter, der TE ist ja wirklich von der besonderen Art.#6

Außer der Kritik an der Damokles, kann ja sein, dass er wirklich ein Montagsmodell erworben hat aber wer blind kauft, der ist eben selber Schuld, hat er ja bisher hier im Forum noch nichts sinnvolles geschrieben. 

Na ja, kann ja vielleicht noch kommen, wenn er seinen aggressiven Ton mal etwas zurück nimmt, dann wird er ja u. U. auch mal ernst genommen.


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Zitat Denni-Lo[ 

Aaaaaber Sänger hat den Blank angepasst und nicht nur die Spitze, das ganze entspricht dem Gesamtkonzept des Blankes. Ich hatte beide in der Hand viel Unterschied ist nicht, man merkt das erst beim Gufieren (hängt eher durch) und die komplette Rückmeldung leidet etwas darunter.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist dei Aussage des TEs selbst die modifizeirte ist in keinem Fall schwabbelig (@TE hast schon mal mit eier Glasfaserrute aus den 80ern gefischt? das sind Schwabbelstöche die ihresgleichen suchen) sie gibt eher nach aber ist für den Preis vergleichsweise schnell (bitte nicht mit VFH/BP/TP vergleichen)[/quote]


Gut. Damit ist nun geklärt, dass es sich bei der gegenwärtig erhältlichen Damokles Rute um ein vollständig anderes Produkt, mindestens aber um eine nicht unerhebliche Modifikation handelt. Es waren aber wohl die älteren Damokles Ruten, die für den hervorragenden Ruf der Produkte dieses Namens gesorgt haben. Damit ist nun die endgültig stimmige Antwort auf das Thema gegeben. Kauft man heute eine Damokles, 2,70 m, WG 30-80g, so erhält man eine andere Rute als früher (da mir nicht bekannt ist, wann die Produktion umgestellt wurde, ist eine nähere Datierung hier natürlich nicht möglich). 

Dieses Ergebnis stellt somit mehr als nur eine Rechtfertigung des Themenstarts durch mich dar. Denni Lo teilt mit, dass das neue Modell dem alten gegenüber Defizite aufweist, wenngleich aus seiner Sicht geringe. Es ist mit Sicherheit zumindest fragwürdig, als wie gravierend der individuelle Angler die Defizite (ich will sie hier einmal vorsichtig _Veränderungen_ nennen) betrachtet, aber es ist nunmehr in aller Vollständigkeit gesichert, dass, wenn man eine neue Damokles in der beschriebenen Spezifikation kauft, auf keinem Fall mehr dieselbe Rute erhält, wie früher, hier kann ich mich nur wiederholen. Ich darf, wie ich an dieser Stelle auf Grund einiger gegen mich geäußerter Schmähungen bemerken muss, durchaus von mir behaupten, so etwas nicht erst beim Fischen zu bemerken; immerhin habe ich das gestern bereits nach dem Auspacken festgestellt, daher meine Entäuschung. Das, obgleich ich nichts von einer Veränderung des Modells Damokles wusste; davon erfuhr ich erst durch den Beitrag von Denni Lo. Diese Tatsache kann aber doch nun niemand mehr bestreiten. 
Bereits gestern konnte ich mir nicht denken, dass es sich bei der mir zugesandten Rute um die von allen Seiten so hoch gelobte Damokles handeln kann, bzw. ich fand die mir zugesandte Rute vor dem Hintergrund der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen bzgl. Damokles 2,70 m (30-80 g) mehr als fragwürdig. Daher mein Themenstart, der letztlich Gottseidank doch noch zielführend war. 

Es ist im Übrigen schon verwunderlich, durch welche Flut von Schmähungen, Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und v.a. sachfremden neunmalklugen "Belehrungen" man sich hier kämpfen muss, um die Lösung des Problems zu erwirken. Und dass genau diejenigen (wenigen) Boardmembers, die ein solches Verhalten an den Tag legen, mir ihre eigenen Fehler zum Vorwurf machen. Ich muss schon um Verständnis bitten, aber es ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn man ernsthaft eine bestimmte Problematik besprechen will und besprochen haben möchte, beständig mit solchen Ausfälligkeiten konfrontiert zu sein. 

Vielleicht könnten sich die Besserwisser und Spaßvögel beim nächsten Mal etwas zurückhalten. Das würde die Sache deutlich vereinfachen und wäre ganz erheblich zielführender. Vielleicht könntet ihr daran denken, dass Beiträge, die Anfeindungen und pubertäre Hänseleien beinhalten, andere Boardmembers davon abhalten können, selbst sachdienliche Beiträge zu verfassen. Damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht, dass ich persönlich humorvolle Kommentare ablehnte. 

Zu wissen, was man mit einer neuen Damokles 2,70m (30-80) im September 2008 erwirbt, ist schließlich nicht ganz unwichtig. Dadurch bietet sich mir beispielsweise nun die Option, die Rute zurück zu geben und möglicher Weise ein gebrauchtes älteres Modell zu kaufen. Ohne diese Information würde ich jetzt zumindest nach wie vor im Nebel stehen. 

Die Rute werde ich mir aber dennoch, zumindest zunächst, behalten. Fischen kann man damit ja wohl (hoffentlich). 
Entweder werde ich mir ein älteres Damokles Modell besorgen oder gleich etwas ganz anderes, mal sehen. Die Rute, die ich jetzt habe kann dann als Reserve dienen oder ich verkaufe Sie über EBAY. Das nur der Vollständigkeit halber.

Im Übrigen bin ich kein Mitarbeiter einer Gerätefirma o.ä. sondern eine ganz normale Privatperson, die gerne angelt und hier ein Problem nebst der Meinung hinsichtlich einer neu erworbenen Rute vorgestellt hat. Das dürfte auch mit der Sinn eines Forums, wie diesem, sein und ist mehr als legitim. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Informationen. 

Bradley

P.S.: 

Dass die Spitze schwabbelt, ist im Übrigen nicht nur mein Eindruck (siehe Beiträge). 

Noch eine Antwort für Danny-Lo.(Klärung eines Missverständnisses): 
Keinesfalls habe ich nun zum Ausdruck gebracht, die Spitze der von mir gekauften Damokles schwabble derart, wie diejenige einer Glasfiberrute der 80er Jahre aus dem unteren Preissegment, was ich mitgeteilt habe, ist dass sie mich daran_ erinnert_ (kreisförmige Bewegung der Rutenspitze).


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

PPS: Übrigens - Natürlich habe ich schon mal mit einer Fiberglasrute der 80er Jahre gefischt, nämlich in den 80er Jahren.


----------



## TRANSformator (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Evtl. habe ich es bei der Flut von Beiträgen überlesen, aber mich interessiert immer noch, wo du deine Damokles bezogen ahst.

Und nur um sicher zu stellen, dass nicht alle Damokles über einen Kamm geschert werden. Ich kann die Damokles in 2,70 m mit einem Wg von 15-65 gr uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Auch nach genauer Betrachtung kann ich keinen der angeprangerten Mängel an meiner Rute feststellen.Mag sein, dass sich die 30-80 gr Variante stark unterscheidet, dass mag und kann ich nicht beurteilen. Habe allerdings heute anchmittag extra mal meinem Damokles mitgenommen, um sie mit einer Skeletor im Angelgeschäft vergleichen zu können: Die Verarbeitung meiner Damokles braucht sich hinter der Skeletor nicht verstecken. Alles mindestens genauso gut verarbeitet und auch das verwendete Material macht einen guten bis sehr guten Eindruck (bei beiden Ruten). Der Kork ist zumindest bei mener Damokles sogar noch etwas feiner als bei der von mir getesteten Skeletor.
Aufgrund der zig verschiedenen Meinungen, ist jede weitere Diskussion zwecklos. Der Threadstarter wiederholt sich genau wie alle anderen nur noch. Daher schalge ich vor, dass der Threadstarter versucht, eine andere 30-80 gr Damokles in die Finger zu bekommen, um sie mit seiner eigenen zu vergleichen. Interessehalber könnte er dabei einfach mal die 15-65 gr Version vergleichen (falls vorhanden). Erst dann ist neuer Gesprächsstoff/Zündstoff da


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Zitat Denni-Lo[
> 
> Es ist im Übrigen schon verwunderlich, durch welche Flut von Schmähungen, Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und v.a. sachfremden neunmalklugen "Belehrungen" man sich hier kämpfen muss, um die Lösung des Problems zu erwirken. Und dass genau diejenigen (wenigen) Boardmembers, die ein solches Verhalten an den Tag legen, mir ihre eigenen Fehler zum Vorwurf machen. Ich muss schon um Verständnis bitten, aber es ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn man ernsthaft eine bestimmte Problematik besprechen will und besprochen haben möchte, beständig mit solchen Ausfälligkeiten konfrontiert zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

[ 
Und nur um sicher zu stellen, dass nicht alle Damokles über einen Kamm geschert werden. Ich kann die Damokles in 2,70 m mit einem Wg von 15-65 gr uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Auch nach genauer Betrachtung kann ich keinen der angeprangerten Mängel an meiner Rute feststellen.Mag sein, dass sich die 30-80 gr Variante stark unterscheidet, dass mag und kann ich nicht beurteilen. Habe allerdings heute anchmittag extra mal meinem Damokles mitgenommen, um sie mit einer Skeletor im Angelgeschäft vergleichen zu können: Die Verarbeitung meiner Damokles braucht sich hinter der Skeletor nicht verstecken. Alles mindestens genauso gut verarbeitet und auch das verwendete Material macht einen guten bis sehr guten Eindruck (bei beiden Ruten). Der Kork ist zumindest bei mener Damokles sogar noch etwas feiner als bei der von mir getesteten Skeletor.
Aufgrund der zig verschiedenen Meinungen, ist jede weitere Diskussion zwecklos. Der Threadstarter wiederholt sich genau wie alle anderen nur noch. Daher schalge ich vor, dass der Threadstarter versucht, eine andere 30-80 gr Damokles in die Finger zu bekommen, um sie mit seiner eigenen zu vergleichen. Interessehalber könnte er dabei einfach mal die 15-65 gr Version vergleichen (falls vorhanden). Erst dann ist neuer Gesprächsstoff/Zündstoff da[/quote]


Antwort Themenstarter: 

So, jetzt habe ich doch noch mal reingeschaut. Vielen Dank für die konziliante Antwort. 

An neuem Zündstoff bin ich persönlich nicht interessiert, insgesamt hat sich das deutlich mehr hochgeschaukelt als ich dachte und v.a. beabsichtigte. Offensichtlich hat es eine Modellmodifikation gegeben, die zumindest mir nicht bekannt war und sich, nach meinem momentanen Kenntnisstand, auch nicht im Produktnamen niedergeschlagen hat, das ist die für mich persönlich entscheidende Information. 

Für meinen Geschmack reicht's jetzt, das ist doch die ganze Sache nicht wert. Sprengt ja sonst alle angemessenen Dimensionen. Mit welcher Vehemenz die Damokles Rute verteidigt wird, spricht ja schon sehr für die Firma Sänger. 

|krach:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Mit welcher Vehemenz die Damokles Rute verteidigt wird, spricht ja schon sehr für die Firma Sänger.
> 
> |krach:



Oder wie sie versucht wird schlecht zu machen, spricht ja nicht gerade für dich:vik:

Oder wird sind einfach alle so schlechte und unerfahrene Angler, eine totale Schrottrute zu empfehlen.

Mir aber auch egal, meine war super:q

mfg Flo


----------



## bradley (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> bradley schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zitat Denni-Lo[
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die konziliante Antwort.


 
Konzilianz gehört also zu deinem Sprachschatz. Fein. Wenn es dir jetzt noch gelingt, eben diese Konzilianz hier zu verschriftlichen, dann kannst du sicher sein nicht weiter einer "Flut" von Schmähungen und Beleidigungen ausgesetzt zu sein.

Im ganzen war es ein unterhaltsamer Nachmittag,

Uli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



bradley schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deine Kraftsprüche kannst Du Dir sparen. Hab mich doch gern.
> ...


----------



## pike1984 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Sehr geehrter Themenersteller,

an dieser Stelle muss ich Ihnen ein Kompliment, Ihre ausgesprochen präzise und anschaulich formulierte Zusammenfassung dieses Themas im Beitrag Nummero 77 desselbigen betreffend, zollen. Meinen tiefsten Respekt!

P.S.: Sie erinnern mich in Ihrer hier dargebotenen, einem Forum wie diesem geradezu perfekt angepassten symphatischen Art und Weise sich zu artikulieren an meinen werten Vermieter. Deshalb musste ich auch bei jedem Ihrer Beiträge ein wenig schmunzeln. Sie sind nicht zufällig verwandt mit einem gewissen Klaus-Peter S. aus  N. oder gar er selbst?

P.P.S.:
Falls Sie die Rute abgeben möchten, wäre ich eventuell bei einem Preis bis 50 Euro interessiert. Falls einmal die Spitze brechen sollte würde ich die Damokles dann mit einem Gewindeendring modifizieren und sie dann als Pickerrute benutzen.#h


----------



## Slotti (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

@ Themenstarter

grundsätzlich muß ich dir recht geben, mit diesem Thread wurde aufgeklärt das es bei der Damokles 30-80 gr. eine Modellmodifikation gegeben hat, auf alle fälle interessant und auch für künftige empfehlungen wichtig zu wissen.

Was ich jetzt allerdings gar nicht verstehe das du eine Rute an der du zu Anfang wirklich kein gutes Haar läßt nun doch behalten willst;+;+ irgendwie machst du dich und deine Kritik an der Rute in meinen Augen etwas unglaubwürdig.....

Schick das Teil doch einfach zurück, ist doch heutzutage wirklich kein Problem.


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Wenn die Rute so "Schrottreif" ist wie du sie im Anfangspost beschrieben hast,wäre es ein Unding,wenn du sie in 1...2...3 verscherbeln würdest!! Genauso unverständlich wäre es,wenn du diese Rute behalten würdest,nachdem du so auf sie eingeknüppelt hast!!

Würde das Teil zurück schicken,wo auch immer du diese Rute her hast!!!


TL
Matze


----------



## TRANSformator (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Leider besitze ich immer noch keinerlei Informationen zur Herkunft seiner Damokles......Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass diese aus ebay ähnlichen "Zuständen" stammt. Und bei ebay ziehe zumindest ich immer in Erwägung, dass es sich dabei um als A-Ware deklarierte B-Ware handelt. Ähnliches gab bzw. gibt es auch bei der Red Arc zu beobachten......Miserable Ausschußware, die über ebay als einwandfrei angeboten wird.


----------



## darth carper (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

Ich verreiße die Rute in allen Punkten, behalte sie aber doch.
Kaufe mir vielleicht sogar eine ältere Damokles, obwohl doch die Spitze angeblich so bruchempfindlich ist.

Ein Wort: Aha!

Worüber und wofür wurde hier nochmal diskutiert?

P.S. Ich bleibe bei meiner Vermutung, oder: bassking bist du es? ;-) ;-)


----------



## Ollek (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*

*Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute...;+ Ich werde jetzt eine **Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute kaufen...;+**Ich werde jetzt eine **Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute kaufen...;+**Ich werde jetzt eine **Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute kaufen...;+**Ich werde jetzt eine **Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute kaufen...;+**


|bigeyes Dieser Thread hat eine unheimliche Macht über mich erlangt.


**|scardie: Ich geh dann mal.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Iron Claw Damokles Spinnrute: Enttäuschung*



> und meine Mod-Kollegen offenbar heute mit grenzenloser Langmut gesegnet sind oder nicht die Zeit hatten hier reinzuschauen


War die Zeit.
Und bevors ausartet, mach ich dicht.
Wir werden ja sehen, ob und was alles noch kommen wird...


----------

